

Do you know anyone awesome? - snitko
http://awesomecrowd.com

======
snitko
I thought it's been incredibly self-centered that on every social website you
create profiles for yourself, it's always me me me. So I reversed it, I made a
website where you create profiles for others, whom you consider to be awesome.
Could be your friend. Could be a rockstar.

I'm not sure if this is supposed to work as a directory+review site for
people, or a dating site without the romantic context, or maybe a place to
spot the talent, but it'd be awesome to find out if, of course, the idea
starts working. Thanks for taking the time to look at it, guys.

